# Looking for a good online place to buy from



## Sandypants (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm looking for a reliable site to get plants from. I want to start a slightly planted tank. I have eco complete in the tank right now ( its a 20 gal long) I wanted to get some java moss or something but the place I was looking to get plants from closed up  lol

Any suggestions would be awesome!

Thanks


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

I've ordered from plantedaquariumscentral.com and I highly recommend it. She has a great selection and she included extras in my order. The shipping was quick, prices good, and packing excellent.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try www.sweetaquatics.com .....there are also a number of great sellers on www.aquabid.com ....
i have a friend that will be selling plants in the very near future...


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

plantedtank.net 

Their forum has a great swap and shop section were you can purchase plants from fellow members. Great place to get quality plants from sellers that personally grew there own plants verses buying them from a wholesaler.


----------



## Sandypants (Dec 29, 2011)

cool. I'll check all those out. Thanks guys!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

try mikeswetpets. hes on ebay. I ordered one bunch of 5-8 strands of anacharis. And he sent me 2 bunches which equals about 20 strands. They were healthy to and i only paid 9.50. Highly recommend him.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i just bought over 60 anacharis stems for $28.50 with shipping included....
mikes has pretty good stuff but his prices are a bit high....but then again it is understandable because most folks only buy 1 or 2 of something...i buy in larger quantities..
there are some outstanding plant sellers on aquabid...many selling plants that you may never see in stores in your area...


----------

